# 35th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet



## sm2501

35th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertonwn / Breinigsville, PA 18031

Dates are, October 1, to October 3, 2021 

Gates open at 6:00 PM on Friday October 1,  2021 Due to field construction. 

The cost is $40.00 per day or $60.00 for all 3 days.

The rules are simple, Please...

1. Park in the designated area and, Please be careful of the field. 

2. If you bring it to the swap meet, Please take it home with you. The Fire House does not supply trash removal for your personal items. 

3. Act Responsible 

Show up anytime you want after 6:00pm Friday October 1, 2021

The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday October 3,  at 12:00 pm.

Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday October 3, by 12:00 pm.

If you brought it with you, Please take it home with you.

Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129

Thank you very much and  see you at the swap meet.


----------



## John G04

Great news!


----------



## bikejunk

Holly cow actually got the dates right to correspond to Hershey !!!!!!!


----------



## Puruconm

Nice 👏 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Thinking about going. From where I live, it's about a 50 minute drive for me, as I live in northern Lancaster County only about a mile away from US Route 222, and a stones throw away from Rte 272.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bikejunk said:


> Holly cow actually got the dates right to correspond to Hershey !!!!!!!



It is a miracle!!


----------



## ronlon

bikejunk said:


> Holly cow actually got the dates right to correspond to Hershey !!!!!!!



How is Hershey for bikes? I've never been...considering going this year. Thanks!


----------



## bikejunk

ronlon said:


> How is Hershey for bikes? I've never been...considering going this year. Thanks!



Great ! Many bikes show up  - Hershey is my Mecca


----------



## stingrayjoe

Anyone from Buffalo, NY areas coming that will have room to transport a 28” wheel antique bike back to NY for a fee?
Please PM thank you.


----------



## kingsting

bikejunk said:


> Great ! Many bikes show up  - Hershey is my Mecca




We'll be set up under pole 17 in the Red field again. We always have an assortment of bikes.


----------



## streetrodder_1940

Do you need to pre-register or can you just show up and get a spot? If pre-registration is required, Who do you contact?


----------



## jrapoza

Greetings,  You can show up time after 6:00 pm on Friday.  Any time of the day or night any day Friday, Saturday or Sunday. 

Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129

Thank you.


----------



## jrapoza

bikejunk said:


> Holly cow actually got the dates right to correspond to Hershey !!!!!!!






bikejunk said:


> Holly cow actually got the dates right to correspond to Hershey !!!!!!!



Greetings,

Trexlertown Swap meet dates...

The swap meets dates are based on availability of the Fire house's property and the Velo-drome schedule.  It has been discussed by a group of bicycle hobbyist and it has been decided that it will follow the schedule on the same date as the Velo-Drome, it may change year to year.   It is in the best interest of the people in the bicycle community too have two bicycle swap meets on the same weekend.

3 days vice one day swap.  There are bicycle swap meets that are more than one day.  Again discussed by a group of bicycle hobbyist and it provides more opportunity for more people.  Trexlertown attendance has more than double having it all weekend. 

I hope this clears up the Trexlertown swap meet scheduling.

Thank you.


----------



## John G04

Went today, was getting dark but some pretty decent stuff already and good amount of people for friday. Bought this…


----------

